# Hirsch Robby straps...good?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking to replace the cheap rubber straps on my Makos before an Autumn holiday and these seem well liked, if a little expensive. I like the idea that you can get yellow and blue stitching and rubber.

Any experience/comments/likes/dislikes?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice but a big ask at the £65 or whatever they charge. Take a long look at the Cousins watch strap selection, they may not be as nice as a Robby or James but £65 buys an awful lot of straps and they have some lovely stuff for £10-20.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Not really been that impressed with Hirsch leather straps for the extra they cost, so it might be worth saving on the Robby.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, chaps. I do like Hirsch straps, so might try one.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I know its from the "other side" but the TZ rubber straps i have are very comfy and have lasted the years i have had them. At £20 a go they aren't too badly priced either


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well normally Norwich is a place where you can buy absolutely anything except what you actually want, but I found a Hirsch Ayrton (very similar to the Robby) at a good price. Pics on the yellow Mako to follow.










Plus a very nice chap on CWF is sending me a blue Tiger. Sorted! :teethsmile:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep, pleased with this. It now needs a beach! :teethsmile:

This strap has a quality feel and is quite supple. Very light and comfortable, and the structure of the rubber feels like it will allow the wrist to breathe.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'm not usually a fan of coloured straps, but I rather like that.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know there are cheap alternatives, as befits an inexpensive watch I guess, but I do like good straps. The Yellow Mako is very cool anyway, but this strap certainly adds something.


----------

